# installation problem



## linus22277 (Nov 30, 2002)

So I went to install a new deck and failed.

This isn't my first install in this car, and in the past, everything worked fine. I had an Alpine CDA9826 installed for a little while, but the deck wound up being malfunctional, so I took that out and went back to my stock cd player for a few months. 

When I went to install a new CDE9853, it had a different wiring harness. Instead of having a ground wire running from the stock harness to the Alpine harness, it had a ground wire running from the Alpine harness which you were supposed to ground to the chassis. With the 9826, I had a ground wire running from the stock harness which was spliced and connected to the Alpine harness and grounded to the chassis. 

I originally had both ends of the spliced ground wire running from the stock harness capped off and the ground running from the Alpine harness grounded to the chassis. Nothing turned on, so I figured the system wasn't grounded properly. 

I tried connecting one end of the stock harness ground to the Alpine ground wire and grounding the other end of the stock harness to the chassis (which was the same setup I used for the 9826) but this didn't work either.

I gave up for the night and decided to hook back up my stock deck so I would at least have some music. I disconnected the Alpine harness and reinstalled the stock deck, but when I started my car, the stock deck no longer worked.

I'm not sure if I fried something along the way, or what happened. I checked my audio fuses (one under the hood, one inside the cabin) and they were both good. 

Should I take it to a shop and see if they can run some kind of electrical diagnostics?

Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## MrFurious (Oct 30, 2005)

I sorta' got lost in your grounding explanation. Just take the ground wire from the deck and ground it, dont bother with the stock wire harness/clip. Just ground it!  Now you may want to ground it multiple times, this will help. After you ground it if you want to see if your deck works. Take a wire and run it from your battery + cable to what should be your decks constant and accessory/switch power wires (yes both wires). They should be labeled. Once the + wire/wires (you are hookin' 2 wires from the deck to one from your batteries + wire) is hooked up the deck should light up. (Be carefull doing this, dont want scare/shock yurself', or pop a fuse or something. Make sure you do the correct wires) If your deck wont turn on or doesnt light up then your deck doesnt work. If it does turn on then you have a wiring problem. Eather your clips dont match up, or you have a broken wire. Now in order for you to be able to find whats messed up in the wiring you will have to know what your stock wiring color codes are. If you do ---> I would start by unhooking your wire you just ran from your battery. Then try what you just did except use the Hot/Constant wire from the wire harness from the car. This is the same as hooking it up directly to the battery, so be carefull again. If it turns on, then your cars accessory wire is the prob, if not, obviously this wire is faulty. Now do the same thing again but use the cars accessory wire. Nothing should turn on. Once wired together turn your key to the accessory setting. Now your deck should turn on, if it doesnt then the accessory wire is faulty. TADA!!! there ya' go... that should show your your problem.


----------

